# Random Rant of the Day



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Requested by Gwen

Have at it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Random Rant? How does that differ from Random Thought of the Day? I usually do some kind of Rant on the Thought Thread.... :con :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Anger is a necessity for this thread. 

Example: 

I can't ****ing believe the assholes nowadays that walk around calling themselves human, as if something void of all compassion could even possess a heart capable of pumping life through their veins. Amazingly enough, there are better ways of feeling a sense of pride without belittling other people for things you have absolutely no comprehension of. Like a housedog condemning a stray for digging through the garbage. Why not just wait for the humans to give you food? Please, have a little restraint. I'm sick of living as a mutt among the hoity-toity shih tzus and Bichon Frises. GET THE **** OVER YOURSELVES.

But it's okay, I could be the only angry one here.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When I just indiscriminately comment, "I think I'm getting sick," this is NOT an invitation for you to take it upon yourself to enlighten me with your vast, _medically certified_ knowledge by telling me to carry a bottle of Purell with me at all times, because colds are caused by bacteria spreading through feces coated door handles and rubbing one's eyes and mouth.

First of all, I would like to extend a huge debt of gratitude to you on behalf of the entire scientific community for curing the common cold, something that's eluded us for centuries. If only people would stop rubbing their excrement glazed eyes all over door knobs and then licking city streets, the cold would have long since been an archaic notion. You will surely receive the Nobel Prize for this revelation.

Secondly, I've always thought that common cold was a virus, and was thus not spread through bacteria. Apparently, I was mistaken and you are a genius.

Finally, that isn't even Purell you're so helpfully pointing at; it's "Kimcare Moisturizing Instant Hand Antiseptic," you douchebag.

Go back to your room and listen to your Phil Collins cd over and over again, because you're back to pissing me off.

Also, ending the cat's name with "poo" as in "Sammy-poo" just isn't cute. You're a 32 year-old man, for Christ's sake.

I don't feel good and I'm not in the mood for dealing with my inane manchild of a brother.

Was... was that a good rant or did I try too hard? It felt like I was reaching.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

^^ Better example of ranting


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why the hell do some women need a yard of every fricken ribbon in the store. My god I couldn't wait to get away from them. Thankfully I offloaded half of it to someone else.
I wish they would just bought the whole rolls. They're all discounted anyway.

I also think people shouldn't be allowed return 10 cent pieces of scrapbooking paper. We don't want ti back, just give it away to somebody.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure I can do this. I might hurt someone's feelings, but oh well.

To all the teenage girls, why the f*@% do you like guys who have two brain cells, doesn't know how to dress, wears a baseball cap sideways, drives an old beat-up firebird, smokes, and looks like this http://bestweekever.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/kevin_federline_1.jpg?

And it's not just him, but hundreds of thousands of other guys that get girls because girls don't want to ask anyone out themselves.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Anger she says, Haha, I think I can do that. 
I tired of this possessions make you happy and is what this world is all about ****. That your car is an extension of you, and how people look upon you. Your clothes are an outward expression of you. I can afford all this crap and yet I don't buy a new car, or new clothes, I so sick of people that only judge you by the car and clothes you wear. It's like its every ****ing were you look, the ****ing mainstream of America, springbreak cancun topless ****ing mtv ****. Its so unoriginal. I'm happy I don't fit into that ****ing retard trend, like millions of other dumb ****s.....reject me while you can....

sorry my rants have many ****ing bad words in them


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Today i went to what i thought was my assessment with a psychiatrist but instead i got some freshly graduated babe assessing me to see if i require an assessment with a psychiatrist. Forgive me if i am wrong, but isn't that what i f*cking did last week ?!? So back i must go and answer another half a dozen questions in relation to my mental concerns - in the mono-toned droll voice that i can only seem to muster when i go to these things. Sitting there telling myself in a stern voice "Don't cry, don't you f*cking cry you pathetic *****". I don't think i am going to be put on any worthwhile medication either. Everyone is so f*cking reasonable and sure that CBT is the only answer. I am going to get myself a debit card and then i am going to find some F*CKING xanax online in a vain attempt to help my god damn self!!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

There are happy little phrases we heard in childhood and which we repeat to ourselves now to get through the day. Most of them are sort of true, like "there are many fish in the sea" and "nothing succeeds like success". Annoying, but fundamentally true. But then there's "life isn't fair, and nobody said it would be". That right there, the "nobody said it would be" part pisses me off no end.

Everybody said life is fair. Every last coksucker who had any influence on me as a kid said life would be fair. We even have pithy phrases for that, like "every dog has its day" and "your day will come" and "what goes around, comes around". What about those little messages? Ugly ducklings becoming swans and prostitues with hearts of gold and honor among thieves. This balanced, yin/yang crap is everywhere and it at least implies that life will be fair.

I wouldn't have wasted nearly 50 years looking for justice if I hadn't been told I'd find it. I can live with knowing its not out there, and I can live with the 50 years of looking. I found some other cool stuff anyway. But everybody who sent me on the search for fairness can shut the f up about denying it. I know what I heard.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Just food for thought.... if you have to actually _ask_ me if you can reveal to me what happens in the opening scene of a particular movie, the answer is, "Uh, NO." 
And by "No," I obviously mean, "No, I don't want to watch the action unfold in the movie, itself, because I would muuuch rather hear your poorly articulated account of the scene second-handedly. It's better that way." 
The best part is when we're watching a movie and you shout out, "Watch this." What the **** else am I going to do? I've been closely monitoring the movie for an hour, but I will suddenly -without reason- look away during the 10 seconds in which this scene takes place. Thank you for making sure I don't miss out; I don't like to anticipate the action in a movie, anyway. You know my 86 year old, elderly heart can't take the shock. I might stroke out. Next time, would you like me to get up, walk over to the television, and press my eyes totally against the screen to be sure that I fully experience the intensity? 
Finally, I would just like to take this moment to thank you for telling me what was going to happen at the end of "The Departed" before I had a chance to get half way through the film. It was so much better hearing it from you. Who wants to _enjoy_ a movie, anyway?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why are you such a ****ing dick?! What I have I don't beside try to be nice and helpful since you started work here?! If you have a problem with Tony take it out on him or quit! Stop stomping around like a 2 year old throwing a tantrum! Yr lil sarcastic quips are really going to make me go faster.. like I need to be helping you do yr job anyways! Move the car yrself since I don't have the magic ability of driving with the hood up or positioning it to the exact millimeter you want! :mum


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love this thread. It makes me smile.

If evil were a lesser breed than justice after all these years the righteous would have freed the world of sin. (From "The House Wins" by Ok Go)


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really ****ing hate it when people are so willing and eager to believe gossip and think they know everything when they have one small bit of information. This not only shows ignorance but immaturity and stupidity as well.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thees pwetzls aw makin me thworsty, ba theh soder huhts my teef.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright then, I'll not let this thread die. *Ranting*
I'm tired of people that don't know how to ****ing merge into traffic on the interstate. I almost got into 2 accidents yesterday because some dumb ****s don't know that the far right pedal is for acceleration and the other is for brakes. What runs threw their minds when merging??? duuhhh theres a car in some random lane over there, I'd better brake.......since theres only 1 lane. But since I'm too ****ing retarded to understand theres 4, I'll brake to 30 mph and be safe, since thats the best way to **** everyone over. Honestly, if your that dumb, let me take you aside and then put a bullet in your skull, trust me, your better off...driving like that, it was only a matter of time before you'd be whiplashed to death by the traffic behind you....I'll save everyone else the rise in their auto insurance


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Stupid thunderstorms!!! You rained everywhere in the valley except over MY neighborhood. There were flash flood warnings right down the road and water flowing over the highway. It was so dark that it looked like night at 2PM. Yet there was a beautiful circle of blue sky directly over my neighborhood. It stayed all day, despite the fact that I could smell the rainfall on the rest of the desert. You @$$holes!!! Now I'm practically the only person in Fish Lake Valley who has to water their yard tomorrow! I hope you run face first into a high pressure ridge!

Mom says my storm meditation has put an eternal "eye" over me. After this I REALLY wonder.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That would annoy the **** out of me.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I want to be bugs bunny. In the old warner bros cartoon where daffy duck comes out in front of the crowd and does this very intricate dance number that lasts about 30 seconds and leaves him exhausted, and when he's done you hear a cricket chirp and someone in the audience coughs.

Then bugs comes on stage and does the running in place thing for a few seconds and the crowd goes wild. Daffy didn't have a chance, and I'm not sure if I admire him or not for continuing to try to best bugs?

I think I'm a duck who wants to be a rabbit. 

I know I'm not being very effective communicating my searing anger over the hand I was dealt species wise, but I really am pissed, so this is one good f'n rant.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

I love this thread and Drella, pretttttttty much officially.

Yes, dance student, I'm sure that it's completely necessary for you to do plies as we're all waiting outside class, because we are all there to witness your grace and we are all watching you. you [email protected]#ing a$$bag. 

Also, theatre students. Next time try handing the pen back to me instead of throwing it and getting it lodged behind the couch like some idiot because you think you're HOTT ****e. i see your future and it involves bleach and 10 lines a day. also, your delivery of Shakespeare probably made the man roll over in his grave.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Rant of the Day*



psyche said:


> I love this thread and Drella, pretttttttty much officially.
> 
> Yes, dance student, I'm sure that it's completely necessary for you to do plies as we're all waiting outside class, because we are all there to witness your grace and we are all watching you. you [email protected]#ing a$$bag.
> 
> Also, theatre students. Next time try handing the pen back to me instead of throwing it and getting it lodged behind the couch like some idiot because you think you're HOTT @#%$. i see your future and it involves bleach and 10 lines a day. also, your delivery of Shakespeare probably made the man roll over in his grave.


Wow, coming out with guns blazing today! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Rant of the Day*



mserychic said:


> Why are you such a @#%$ dick?! What I have I don't beside try to be nice and helpful since you started work here?! If you have a problem with Tony take it out on him or quit! Stop stomping around like a 2 year old throwing a tantrum! Yr lil sarcastic quips are really going to make me go faster.. like I need to be helping you do yr job anyways! Move the car yrself since I don't have the magic ability of driving with the hood up or positioning it to the exact millimeter you want! :mum


hey we can say dick


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Rant of the Day*



srschirm said:


> Wow, coming out with guns blazing today! :lol


:lol I've been holding those in a while!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so freaking mad!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking PISSED OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so mad I could kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This day has been nothing BUT FREAKING DISASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

July 27, 2007 is one of the worst days in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mother****er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm such a ****ing idiot. So much for being strong. I am not strong, I am weak. I am weak in mind, body and spirit. I do not progress in life. I want to be strong, beautiful and personable. I lack all three qualities. I also lack anything else which gives a person value: intelligence, reason, creativity, talent, skill, personality, responsibility, kindness. Without such things, I of course lack confidence. What a ****ing waste. Please, Elizabeth, find a way to kill yourself.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey as*holes, get the **** away from my car. You're just upsetting my dog, and making her bark while I'm trying to eat my well deserved meal in your stupid hick town. Look, see what you've done, now she's barking and all excited. Thanks jerks, now I have to stop eating my pasta and calm my dog down. You see this look on my face? IT MEANS **** OFF!

Pembroke, Ontario sucks. :blank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

edit: wow, I suck at posting things in the wrong topic


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm tired of being a virgin. My boyfriend needs to devirginize me.

I think too much also. What the f-ck is wrong with me?! I hate my mood swings. Sometimes I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ing ******* mother****ing people that think it's funny to spoil Harry Potter. Holy **** I am pissed. Little punks that think they're funny but are really just huge dicks. I'm sure they all give each other high fives and talk about how funny they are.

:mum :mum :mum


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

.nosaer etamitigel on rof 06$ tsol tsuj I dna toidi na gnieb saw enim fo remotsuc A

.sevil eh erehw wonk ot neppah I .thginot esuoh sih PT ot gniog m'I kniht I 

...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, I'm getting better at reading your posts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^^:lol

Hey, I'm getting better at looking at your avatar, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrororrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

this isn't much of a rant, but i would really wish that people would stop calling me a goth!! just because i have naturally black hair that doesn't make me a freaking goth. :mum


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Removed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I am still up!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't believe I am still up!


Don't feel bad. I'll have been up almost 24 hours soon. Sad thing is... I'm not tired at all :fall


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

**** I can't stand being at home anymore. I'm 23 FFS and mum still tries to tell me what to do, wish I could pack up tomorrow and **** off to Brisbane. Only a few more months and I'm gone.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Stop me if you've heard this one (it's the only way you'd understand where this is coming from):
I don't wanna go on a RANT here, but America's foreign policy makes about as much sense as Beowulf havin' sex with Robert Fulton at the First Battle of Antietam. I mean, when a neo-Conservative defenistrates, it's like Raskalnakov filibuster deoxymonohydroxinate.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

life is pretty much determined when you were born


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Man if I could get off my lazy *** and get a job, if I could find the motivation to be someone in this world, if I could actually get a direction in life, and acually have a dream to follow. If I could do all that, my life would be plum.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

my knee just clicked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> my knee just clicked


Mine does pretty often.

Post #90909! :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mine does pretty often.
> 
> Post #90909! :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


Know I _know that_ little anecdote about you :} (doesn't really work in that sentence)

Also, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Man, what is up with WALLS?! Why do they always have to obstruct your way? Everything I've ever wanted or needed has always been blocked by a wall. Now there are virtual ones too. Madness I say!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> Know I _know that_ little anecdote about you :} (doesn't really work in that sentence)
> 
> Also, CONGRATULATIONS!


What anecdote? Knee clicking? They kinda do. It's from all the running. I think it is hurtin mah knees. If I don't stretch after a run sometimes, I feel like an old man trying to climb stairs.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> What anecdote? Knee clicking? They kinda do. It's from all the running. I think it is hurtin mah knees. If I don't stretch after a run sometimes, I feel like an old man trying to climb stairs.


Ya, that one. I'm worried it my be the onset of arthritis for me :/ at least you run - you're safe.

Anyway I thought this was the Random _Thought_ of the Day thread...:um

oops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> Ya, that one. I'm worried it my be the onset of arthritis for me :/ at least you run - you're safe.
> 
> Anyway I thought this was the Random _Thought_ of the Day thread...:um
> 
> oops


Well, you ranted :mum. I ranted :mum. It's all good now :lol


----------

